# Medical Coding Trainer Needed for USAFA CO



## Rachel.Malpica (Jul 20, 2011)

Full time Medical Coding Trainer needed for the USAFA, CO.  This is NOT a remote position and a potential candidate must possess the CPC, CCS-P, RHIT, or RHIA credentials along with five years minimum of coding experience.  

If anyone is interested in exploring more about this opportunity, please contact me at 757-645-2458.  The company website is www.dptechsvc.com .  You may fax or email resumes to 757-257-0228 or rmalpica@dptechsvc.com.


----------

